# Drucker Epson XP-245 verbindet sich nicht über WIFI



## Magnus01 (15. April 2017)

*Drucker Epson XP-245 verbindet sich nicht über WIFI*

Hey ich brauche wirklich einen Rat und komme nicht weiter.

Dieser Drucker geht mir so langsam auf die Nerven, ich bin am verzweifeln.

Habe mir diesen neuen Drucker letzten Monat  gekauft.
Alles schritt für Schritt nach der Anleitung der Installations CD gemacht.
Wenn ich dann am Punkt bin, wo der Drucker durch 3 sekündiges Drücken sich ins WIFI verbinden soll, dann schlägt er immer Fehr, und nur die Rechte LED ist dauerhaft am blinken.
Es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung "Das automatische Einrichten der WIFI verbindung ist Fehlgeschlagen "

Mein Laptop ist neu, ist ein DEll 7567, Win 10 64bit
16BG DDR 4

Der Router ist von 1&1 und ist eine schwarze  AVM Fritzbox 7412  
habe das Gerät seit Mai 2016

Mit Win10 kenne ich mich noch nicht so gut aus.
Hab aber unter den Einstellungen versucht den Drucker Manuell zu finden, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Das Internet geht ja, der Drucker ist angeschlossen, ich befolge alle Schritte der Anleitung, aber ohne Erfolg.
Habe auch keine Firewall ein, oder sonstiges was irgendwie blockieren würde.


----------



## Matusalem (17. April 2017)

*AW: Drucker Epson XP-245 verbindet sich nicht über WIFI*

Da ich keine Erfahrung mit Epson Druckern und deren WLAN Einbindung habe, kann ich Dir nicht direkt helfen. 
Folgendes ist aber, so denke ich, einen Versuch Wert.

Das Drücken eines Knopfes zur Einbindung in ein WLAN klingt verdächtig nach der sogenannten WPS-PBC Methode (WiFi Protected Setup - Push Button Configuration).

Die Methode funktioniert nach dem Prinzip, das erst am WLAN Access Point (z.B. Fritz!Box 7412) die WPS Einbindung gestartet wird.
Danach hat man ca. 2 Minuten Zeit am WLAN Client (z.B. Epson XP-245) ebenfalls WPS-PBC zu starten (z.B. über das gedrückthalten der WiFi Taste für 3 Sekunden)
Danach übernehmen beide Geräte den notwendigen Austausch der WLAN Passwörter.

Die WPS-PBC Funktion kann man bei einer Fritz!Box entweder per separatem Knopf (wenn vorhanden) oder über die Bedienoberfläche starten (WLAN->Sicherheit->WPS-Schnellverbindung->Klick auf knopf unten rechts "WPS starten").


----------

